# fulton county



## Killer (Oct 11, 2007)

Went this morning and saw 3 bucks and 9 does.  Actually, one buck chased a doe around like she was in heat.  It's good to finally have some cool weather.  
Hoping to stick the 130 class I saw this morning during the rest of the week.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 12, 2007)

*Where bouts in Fulton You hunt?*



Killer said:


> Went this morning and saw 3 bucks and 9 does. Actually, one buck chased a doe around like she was in heat. It's good to finally have some cool weather.
> Hoping to stick the 130 class I saw this morning during the rest of the week.


North or south ? I hunt in north! Stuck a good eight Thursday morning, never recovered ! Shot straight down between shoulder blades, mistake! Should have waited a few more minutes , live and learn !


----------



## phillipsmike (Oct 12, 2007)

I've seen some small bucks following around does too.  Only hunted twice, has been too hot.  In about 2 weeks I'll be hunting behind my office a lot though.


----------



## Killer (Oct 12, 2007)

North Fulton. How big was the eight? This morning I had about a 80 class eight come right under me.  Then at about 9ish I saw 5 does.  Man it sure is heating up around were I hunt.  I can't wait until the bigguns start roaming around, it's only a matter of time.  It's addictive hunting in North Fulton. I have been hunting up there for about 15 years and rather hunt there than anywhere else.


----------



## phillipsmike (Oct 13, 2007)

I hunt off of Fulton Industrial right up against the 'Hooch.  Saw about 12 deer the other evening.  Just went and sat, didn't have my bow.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 18, 2007)

*How much longer will rut go on in north fulton*

I hunt in North Fulton close to cherokee county.  I shot a big 8 pointer in the 14o range with my bow.  We found blood, but it disappared.  Never found the deer.  He was chasing does and grunting. needless to say, i was idiotidiotidiotidiotidiotidiot off.

How much longer will they be rutting?


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have a tree I can get up in in N. Fulton, or Cobb?  My lease  is 2 hours away and I'm desperate to get out after work!


----------



## swamp (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you hunt near Red oak rd and drive a dodge truck i think I may have seen you as I go to church on Sundays?


phillipsmike said:


> I hunt off of Fulton Industrial right up against the 'Hooch.  Saw about 12 deer the other evening.  Just went and sat, didn't have my bow.


----------



## Relentless (Oct 25, 2007)

We usually don't see heavy rut activity until around the second week of november....were in the McFarland Rd. Hwy.9 areaUnion Hill area


----------



## Killer (Oct 27, 2007)

*bucks all........*

around me this morning.  I saw 8 different bucks and a ton of does. The bucks where pushing the does.  One doe had to be in heat, since once she passed the bucks started coming by.  NO real bigguns, just some small eights and six pointers, and a spike.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 28, 2007)

I hunt north fulton close to the cherokee line (close to birmingham).  Seen plenty of does.  Got some bucks on trail cam, but hadn't seen one yet.  One will probably go 135 or 140, 10 pt.  The genetics in fulton county may be the best in Georgia.  I have many places to hunt, but find myself often skipping work to hunt in fulton.


----------



## Killer (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunday morning there was some chasing going on.  I saw 5 bucks and 7 does.  Some of the bucks I have seen before but they were all smaller bucks.  They were movin up until around 11.  Hope the bigguns start cruising.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Fulton County*

I just started hunting this year and was wondering where I could hunt close to Atlanta.  Sounds like everyone in this thread hunts in Fulton, any recomendations on where to go?


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitram4891 said:


> I just started hunting this year and was wondering where I could hunt close to Atlanta.  Sounds like everyone in this thread hunts in Fulton, any recomendations on where to go?



There are no public hunting areas that I know of in Fulton County or at least that the "general public" knows about.  Your best bet would be to find someone with a small farm, ask them if they are having coyote problems, which most of them are, and ask in exchange for shooting every coyote you see can you deer hunt.  Some say yes, some say no.  Good luck!


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Now I post what I really came here for... I went this evening.  I saw 14 on the 40 acres I hunt.  Deer coming from every direction.  Bucks hangin out with does, yearlings being chased off by their own momma, stuff you normally don't see on every hunt.  Saw what would have been a nice shooter buck, if he wouldn't have broke the other side off earlier in the year.  I am guessin he would have a 16 in spread, 8 pt. Nice mass, but the whole other side was missing so he was a 1 horn 4 pt.  At one point, I had 8 deer within 30 yards of me.  It was an unbelievable hunt, especially since its Fulton county.  This was probably the best hunt I have EVER been on, even though I didn't shoot a deer.  Fellas... I think the switch is gonna flip and it will be on any day now.  You better believe I will be in the same stand in the mornin, even if it involves skipping work.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 30, 2007)

*What type of habitat or terrain ?*

Yeah hicktownboy, what type of an area were you hunting ? Food, bedding, funnel, oaks, pines? A little more info could help help some of us out in a big way !


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Buckshot said:


> Yeah hicktownboy, what type of an area were you hunting ? Food, bedding, funnel, oaks, pines? A little more info could help help some of us out in a big way !



I am huntin a hardwood funnel with some scattered pines in between 2 large pastures and a 1/2 acre pond.  The strip of woods is only about 2 acres.  The pond is low, but still has water in it and the deer are bedding right next to it, even though there isn't any really thick stuff around.  I am huntin 40 acres and about 28 of it is pasture.  I am right on the cherokee/fulton line behind the town of birmingham on 372.  Good luck guys!  Seen some yearling does this mornin, not as much activity as yesterday evening.  Will be back in the woods again on Wednesday (Halloween).  Hope the "monster" I have been huntin will show up.  I will try  to get the trail cam pic of him I have up on here in a few days.  Shoot Loud Boys!


----------



## Killer (Oct 30, 2007)

Went this morning and saw 4 bucks and 10 does.  Still nothing real big.  I am hoping that the bigguns start moving around some.  Oh yeah, even though I see a lot of bucks there is not much buck sign (i.e. scrapes, rubs).  Most of the bucks I see I have seen before.  I will let everyone know when I stick the P&Y.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanna see it Killer!  Will be in the woods tomorrow morning.  Will post results after I get out of the woods.  Hoping Halloween will bring the big monsters out.


----------



## Killer (Oct 31, 2007)

Just got to work after hunting this morning. I saw 2 bucks and 8 does.  One buck was a spike and he was pushing two of the does.  I still don't know where the big ones are.  Im hoping in the next week or two that start cruising.  I usually don't see the bigguns until the middle or end of November.  I actually use to see alot of rutting activity in there around Christmas time.  Well lets hope one comes by this weekend.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I stayed in the stand this mornin til 11:15.  Saw a spike chasing 2 does about 25 minutes after daylight.  Saw a single doe at 8:45 and a basket 8 pt at 10:35.  Had a shot at the small buck.  He is a young deer will make a dandy next year.  Saw a total of 3 does and 2 bucks.  Plan to hunt this evening.  Killer-- I know how you feel.  Hadn't seen the one I am looking for yet either and when I do you guys will be the first to hear about it and see it.


----------



## ugaboy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Killer I feel you!!*

Been hunting N. Fulton for years now and I know where you hunt...its only a matter of time till that wall hanger shows up on the tail of one of those does. I am going to Dawson Forest this weekend for the hunt up there and hopefully I will run across one of those bruisers we've seen up there. Let me know when you finally get that shot at the biggun.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I hunted this evening.  I did see the one I was looking for, and if only I had glow-in-the-dark pins for my bow.  I seen 5 does and a great buck.  The buck grunted 3 times.  He was following some does right at dark, but was not chasing them just yet.  Just glad I got to see him or at least his body outline and rack outline.  Maybe he will show up in the future.  I sure hope so!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fulton!!!*

Well,,,I hunted this morning off Camp Creek Parkway,,,saw a few small deer,1 spike,ended up taken a button head.Never seen the knots,,,but was very healthy to be a button.Oh well,,,no chasing yet,but seen a lot of scrapes being worked.


----------



## Killer (Nov 5, 2007)

*P&Y buck finally............*

Finally, got him this weekend.  The story goes like this....... It was around 7ish on Sunday and I haven't seen a thing yet.  Which is weird.  My buddy who was hunting over the ridge had already seen a bunch of deer.  Well a few minutes later it heated up.  I saw a bunch of does.  Then a hot doe comes by me with the 5 pointer that I have seen a million times.  Well he gets tired and beds up right next to me.  A few minutes goes by and he gets up and walks to my right.  He is only about 20 yds away but all I can see is his body moving.  I noticed a branch swaying around so I poked my head around the tree, thinking he was freshing up the scrape that was there.  But to my suprise it was a big 10 pointer.  He freshed up the scrape then walks away from me and then to my back side.  In the mean time the 5 pointer walked by me and was behind me with the 10 pointer and doe.  They were in the thick stuff so I could see them anymore.  I sat back down and a few minutes later I hear a deer running to me.  Here came the doe and the 5 pointer.  I was then suprised to see the big 10 coming to.  He wasn't chasing just curious.  He got within 10 yds and stood facing me.  I almost shot but waited for a better shot.  After about 5-10 minutes he then proceeded to walk right under my stand and I shot, which hit him far back.  However the rage broadhead did the trick.  He ran 20 yds and died.  I sat for about 2 hours and watched more bucks and does feed around me.  The buck ended up having 15 points with split brow tines.  I will post a picture.


----------



## Killer (Nov 5, 2007)

*Pictures of P&Y........*

here are the pics..........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2007)

great buck Killer.  congrats.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Buck Killer!  Congrats on a great mature buck!


----------



## COYOTE X (Nov 5, 2007)

Great buck! Congrat's. COYOTE X


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Went this evening.  I saw 6 does and that was it.  No bucks in sight.  Guess they weren't moving like the does were.  Watched one group of 4 for over an hour.  Hope the bucks start to move later on this week.


----------



## Killer (Nov 6, 2007)

Im going to be in the woods for the rest of the week.  Have ya'll noticed all the dead deer on the roads.  It seems as if they are starting to really move.  I hope to stick another goodun.  The big boys ought to be on the move.  I will let you know how the day's go.


----------



## Killer (Nov 7, 2007)

*I shot another............*

PY buck this morning.  I was grunting at a five pointer that I have seen a million times.  All of a sudden I hear something coming behind me.  I look and see horns.  I stand up and a huge 8 pointer comes five yards from my tree.  He just stands there looking for the grunting buck.  I could have shot, but would have had to shot through a little limb.  I waited.  He then moved to my left and I drew.  He was walking and then stopped at about 15 yds.  I shot him quatering away but when I released I hit a limb.  Unfortuntenly, the arrow went in way back but I believe it was angled towards his vitals.  I saw the fletching sticking out about 5 inches or so.  I didn't have a rage on so I hope the other broadhead did the trick. I am giving him about 5 hours so hopefully when I go back today i will have pictures to post.  He will easly score 130.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Way to go Killer! Let us know if you find him! Would love to see a picture as well.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 7, 2007)

Killer, do you hunt anywhere around Hopewell Rd.  I have seen a big 8 and a big 10 this year.  I shot the 10 in the shoulder and could never find him.  It sounds like you are seeing some similar bucks, but you are sealing the deal, and I have not yet got one.


----------



## Killer (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope Im not hunting on Hopewell Road.  However, I have hunted over there plenty of times.  Actually I use to live in a neighborhood on Hopewell.   Saw some decent bucks over there but no shooters.  Let's hope I find this deer. I am leaving work in about an hour.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 7, 2007)

killer- did you find him?


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 8, 2007)

*Snortweeze!*

Hunted N.Fulton Wed. evening. Hunted from ground, didn't have too much time to get in stand. Just before dark I hit the can and made a few deep grunts. I heard this deer coming towards me. It kept getting darker and darker. After it was too dark to shoot and I thought the deer was coming no closer, I made a snortweeze call. I could hear the deer rubbing his horns and make a scrape . The deer had to be only 15 yds away. I could hear it breathing and make a couple quiet grunts. Just to see what would happen I made another snortweeze. The deer made a noise that I have heard a few deer make when I spook them at close range. Almost like the sound of someone sucking their teeth or something. I know the deer had to of smell me but wasn't worried too much. He did not move but only a couple of steps. I just got up and walked off soon after. The deer just stayed around and never ran off just was walking around in a circle. I never could see the deer . I think they are rutting pretty hard. I have been seeing a bunch of bucks at all times of the day. Maybe I will see that big one soon that I'm after ! Good luck !


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 8, 2007)

Buckshot,

Where are you hunting at in N Fulton


----------



## Killer (Nov 8, 2007)

*I didn't ...............*

find the buck.  We stubbled up on some blood in one spot but that was it.  Im sure he is dead but I have no idea where he went.  We scoped the whole area but with no luck.. I was back in the same spot today and saw some does and one spike.  I am going to give the spot a break since we walked all around it yesterday.  I hope I eventually stubble across him.  This will make my second PY that I have lost, I lost another one back in 99'.  Man it sucks.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a terrible feeling.  I had to give my area a break for about a week.  I have not seen my buck in two weeks, but I have heard some deep grunts.  I am thinking about moving my stand because I know he is still in the area.  I am convinced mine is not dead.  I have not seen buzzards or smelled anything dead in 3-4wks.  

Maybe they will come back.


----------



## Killer (Nov 12, 2007)

Yesterday the bucks where everywhere.  I saw 3 115' class bucks and a bunch of littler ones.  HOwever, for some reason this morning I only saw a few does and a 5 pointer and spike.  Maybe it was just an off day.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 13, 2007)

*Where you hunt'n ?*



brownhounds said:


> Buckshot,
> 
> Where are you hunting at in N Fulton


I was hunting right on the Forsyth/Fulton line that afternoon(my backyard). Where bouts you hunt'n brownhounds?


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2007)

Hopewell rd.  22 AC.  Inside the new Milton City limits.


----------



## Killer (Nov 14, 2007)

Brownhounds, are you on the corner of Hopewell and Francis road.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2007)

No,

I am on the corner of Hopewell and Bethany.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2007)

It is property thats been in my family for 30plus years.  It is closing in Feb.  Last year I can hunt it.  First year without cows.  Maybe I'll get a nice one off of it before it sells.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 14, 2007)

brownhounds- I have seen some GREAT bucks over the past few years right there.  I go to work that way.  I hunt over behind birmingham on 372 and i also live in Freehome.  Wish I had a place to hunt in Freehome. Sorry to hear about the property.  (PS-Need some help thinning out some does before the year is over?)


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2007)

Not right now.  I have a bunch of people knocking on the door, but I am only allowing one other person to hunt with me because he planted my food plot.  I have seen a bunch of does and shot a ten that I never found.  I shot him in the shoulder.  I have not even drawn back on a doe, yet.  I am going to shoot some does off some property in Madison  County that we lease.  The trophies are right in our backyard.  All up and down hopewell and neaf Freehome.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i hear that!  I have some good trail cam pics and seen a good one on Halloween, but couldn't get a shot.  There are some hosses over in the Sugar Pike/Birmingham area.  You just have to own some land or know someone who does.  I got lucky finding this place I am huntin.  You hunt in Freehome anywhere?


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2007)

I hunt a 150 AC tract in Ball Bround.  It is bow only.  I saw one good buck their last year, but the rest were scrub bucks.  I have only hunted thee three times this year because I am hunting hard in Fulton.  The guy who owns the 150 AC tract in Ball Ground (Joe Milford) wont let me take more than one person.  I really need about 5 guys hunting it, but he only wants me and one other guy hunting it.  Its loaded with deer, but it is so deer friendly that most of the good deer move at night.  As far as Freehome, I can hunt behind my father in laws place on Birmingham Rd right near 372, but I only sit on there if I have nowhere else to go.


----------



## Killer (Nov 15, 2007)

I hunt in freehome some.  I have a friend who bought 5 acres and it backs up to some prime land.  All I do is sit on his land and they cross it like crazy.  He lives on the road on 372 right pass the 20 intersection, the one on the right.  There are turkeys over there too.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 15, 2007)

I know where you are talking about.  I live back towards the intersection of 369 and 372.  I asked so many people round here if I could hunt.  I don't know what their deal is, but none will let you.  I used to hunt up toward the WMA off the 372, but the lady wanted you to call her every time you went and she didn't like for you to hunt in the mornings because she didn't want to be woke up.  I mean that is more hassle than its worth.  There are some nice spots on the WMA, I hunted it hard when I was in high school.  There used to be some clubs up above Ball Ground, but from what I understand the timber company sold all that land to developers.


----------



## WLMIII (Nov 15, 2007)

*Birmingham Road*

Not to high-jack your thread but I live off Birmingham Road and have two feeders in my backyard so I keep pretty close tabs on what the deer are doing because I hunt in South Forsyth.  I am still only seeing small bucks chasing, no big boys yet.  i am taking tomorrow off to hunt and will hit it hard Thanksgiving.
You mentioned the WMA off 372, are there any turkeys and can you hunt with a shotgun during turkey season?


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 15, 2007)

I hunt over across from echelon on 372.  How far from you am I?

Yeah thats about the only time you can bring a gun on that place, except for small game season.  I seen a few back off the beaten path.  Never did have too much time to turkey hunt, because that was about the time it was warm enough to fish, but had a friend kill a good gobbler up there.  He told me you see a lot more during deer season than during turkey season.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 15, 2007)

He is right.  That area is loaded with turkeys.  The land I deer hunt is off of Conns Creek rd.  It is not unusual for me to see 20 turkeys at one time.


----------



## Killer (Nov 15, 2007)

Hickboy I use to hunt where the GT club is right now.  I use to hunt kind of close the the church.  There is a lady, Ms. Reinhardt who lives right next door and she gave me permission to hunt her little tract.  My buddy shot at a deer but I never saw two many.  I did kill 2 turkeys in there.  It was loaded with birds.  

And yes you can use a shot gun on McGraw Ford.  I killed a tom on the powerline about 4 years ago.  He gobbled twice and then snuck in.  I have been a few more times, but the birds get hit pretty hard.  If I hunt public land for birds I would rather go to Dawson Forest, there are tons of birds on there.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 16, 2007)

Headed out to hunt this morning.  Will post an update for you guys on the hunt when I return.  It might be a while, I might have to head to the processor and the taxidermist.  Well at least i hope so. Good Luck guys!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry for the late post guys.  NO taxidermist today!  Saw 2 does and 3 button heads.  No horns in sight.  Oh well.  I will be out there again this evening.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 16, 2007)

The taxdermist has another to get on the wall.  I got him this evening boys!  He is a great heavy 9 point.  Take a look.  Its about time!


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, hicktownboy thats a good buck,


----------



## Killer (Nov 19, 2007)

This weekend was pretty good.  On Saturday I saw 8 bucks and a bunch of does.  ONe was a 120 class 8 pt and one was a 125+ 10 pt that wouldn't come in closer than 30 yds.  I couldn't shoot because there were to many limbs.

I went this morning and saw a 9pt.


----------



## WLMIII (Nov 19, 2007)

They were running all around the yard yesterday.


----------



## huntfishkill (Nov 19, 2007)

all of my deer dissappeared! Probably running through someones yard...


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 20, 2007)

anybody huntin this week?  Thinking about going in the morning.  Think they are still in rut?


----------



## JR (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't been able to figure these deer out all year.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 21, 2007)

still hadnt figured them out... just got lucky with a good un chasing somes does.  good luck this week/weekend! i am headed south.


----------



## JR (Nov 25, 2007)

When do y'all think the 'hard' rut will hit????  Only really seeing the small bucks chasing... The big boys have just seemed to be cruising!!!????


----------



## Matt Jones (Nov 25, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> When do y'all think the 'hard' rut will hit????  Only really seeing the small bucks chasing... The big boys have just seemed to be cruising!!!????



I beleive the hard rut is over.  I think we are entering the post rut.  i have seen groups of does, 2 to 4 does together this weekend and no bucks following.  I did see a big buck on friday at about 8:45  after i saw 3 does, but he was not going in the same direction as the does w ere.  I cant quite figure it out cause i saw smaller bucks following does last weekend and i saw mr big on friday.  I cant beleave i saw him with the wind the way it was.  He was to far out to get a good shot on so i passed on him. I sure wished i could figure them out.....


----------



## Relentless (Nov 25, 2007)

This has been the craziest year ever....we never even saw a really hard rut....Saw a big buck wednesday morning, and let my little brother shoot...he missed, we never saw any of the hard rut action like usually do when that full moon hits around thanksgiving....somethings gotta give...

I just don't think the hard rut really hit...I think it's gonnna be late, but I'm no professional, but I do know I haven't seen enough action for me to believe the hard rut's over.


----------



## Killer (Nov 26, 2007)

Gave my spot a break for a week. Im going to hit it hard for the next week or two.  I used to see alot of rutting and actually the biggest bucks in December, weird but true.  I will post a picture of the biggun I stick when I find him.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Sent my buddy to my spot today... He saw 9 different does and stuck one of them.


----------



## JR (Nov 26, 2007)

Relentless said:


> This has been the craziest year ever....we never even saw a really hard rut....Saw a big buck wednesday morning, and let my little brother shoot...he missed, we never saw any of the hard rut action like usually do when that full moon hits around thanksgiving....somethings gotta give...
> 
> I just don't think the hard rut really hit...I think it's gonnna be late, but I'm no professional, but I do know I haven't seen enough action for me to believe the hard rut's over.



Kinda what we got going on... Plenty of smaller bucks chasing and more or less pestering does... The few "big boys" we've seen are staying off from the 'action', just overseeing, or have been seen eating, with no (seemingly) interest in the does... YET...  I dunno...


----------



## Killer (Nov 27, 2007)

Went this morning and they were chasing does all over the place.  Don't know how many bucks I saw but I saw a bunch.  Nothing real big probably two 115+ class bucks and a bunch of smaller ones.  Hopefully, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 27, 2007)

not sure about peak rut being different, but I have a scrape that was just refreshed this morning....saw himm doo it about 200 yard away the woods were too thick though


----------



## JR (Nov 27, 2007)

Killer said:


> ...  Nothing real big probably two 115+ class bucks and a bunch of smaller ones.  Hopefully, tomorrow will be better.



Yep that is our problem.... Nothing but lil 'dinks' pestering the does...  With the bigger boys occassionally showing up to observe, but NOT participate!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 30, 2007)

Seen 11 this mornin guys!  An 8 pt that would score around 105 came in feeding in the pasture I was huntin and then a bigger buck ran 2 does in circles about400 yards away.  Didn't get that great of a look at him, but he was definitely bigger than the small basket 8 pt.  Good luck guys!  I think some of the bucks are moving around more now that it is staying cooler.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 30, 2007)

Matt Jones said:


> killer, what part of fulton are u hunting in?  I am in south and figured rut is pretty much over.  scrapes have been dried up for about a week now.  if u are in north fulton do u think there is that big of a difference in peak rut dates from south fulton.   I just have not seen any full blown chasing either.  i have seen a couple large bucks one following a doe but not chasing.  I did see an even larger buck this past friday but he did not seem to be in rut.  I want be able to go again until friday and i hope its still on then.



killer hadn't been on here in awhile, but if you look back on this thread he is huntin in north fulton, outside alpharetta.  Pretty much all of us on here are huntin the neighborhood bucks I believe.  Well at least I know I am...


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 1, 2007)

I went yesterday evening.  I saw 4 does and no bucks.  Every single doe came out at a different time and every single one of them ran out to my spot.  It looked like a buck was possibly pushing them out of the thick stuff.  I am hunting a 1/2 acre foodplot.  All the does came to my foodplot and did not feed off until pitch black dark.  I thin we have not seen a full rut yet myself.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 1, 2007)

my wife almost hit a 10 pointer running down the side of hwy 140 this morning @ 8:45!! it was near the bridge before you get to crabapple if your coming from arnold mill. she said it was bigger than anything i have on the wall, which means probably 140 or bigger


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 1, 2007)

must be a good un,  I saw a really good buck on Thursday on arbor hill rd.  He was a monster.  Hopefully he will run 15-20 miles to the property I hunt on the fulton/cherokee line. Ha!


----------



## Buckshot (Dec 1, 2007)

*Boy the deer were moving this morning !*

I hunted on the Forsyth County/Fulton County line this morning on thhe Forsyth County side . I guess it was about 8am when my friend and I saw the rear end of a deer crossing the powerline. The sun was in my face and could not see the deer through my scope of my muzzleloader. I could tell its tail was straight out and or up . I figured it was a doe . Probably in heat from the way its tail was acting . It disappeared into the woods at about 250yds .Then three does came running across the powerline on up farther from where I just had seen the first one cross.These deer ran at an angle towards the first deer. We hurried on down the powerline shortening the distance between where all of these deer had just crossed and where we had first seen these deer from. About that time a nice 8pt buck came down the same trail the three does came down, nose to the ground paying no attention to anything but the scent of the does . I continued down the powerline in a fast walk keeping my eyes on the deer that was crossing now about 200yds and counting down making sure he didn't notice me. The buck was just fixing to enter the woods I guess at about 150-175yds . I have made shots at this distace with my muzzleloader but with a steady shot from the range. I tried free handing the shot . When the smoke cleared  the buck was still standing there. He slowly slipped off into the woods. By this time I was where the pipeline crossed the powerline. I looked down the pipeline and a doe came out running towards me . She stopped and looked back behind her .Then she ran the other way and stopped and then trotted off into the woods with tail up. She never seen me. Bout time I got reloaded a nice buck stepped out behind her and stared at me. I thought about taking a shot at this buck but didn't cause he wasn't as big as the one I had just shot at. Get this as I turned back towards where I had just shot at the first buck , two more does came across the powerline running . All of these deer I was seeing was going in the same direction. Bout that time the one I have been hunting came out running across after these two does . Only thing was these deer were farther than the first shot that I had missed. They quickly were out of site into the woods on up the powerline. I hit the woods on the same side and headed in their direction. I caught up with them after about 75-100yds. The Big buck broadside at about 125yds but wasn't offering me a clear shot. He went on over the hill as I followed . When I reached the top I saw him standing looking at me at about 75-100 yds . There were only a few small trees or large briars just in front of his shoulder. This was an awsome buck . I figured the 225gr bullet would go right thru the small twigs and hit home. When the smoke cleared there was no buck . When I got to where he was standing the leaves were kicked back but no sign of any hit. I looked for quite sometime and never found the first sign of any blood, hair, broken or shot branches, Nothing???? That just puzzles me to death. Makes me down right sick. I am going to go shoot my gun somewhere this afternoon and see if its still on target or pull my bow back out . I think thats what I am going to do. I tend to jump the gun sometimes with this muzzleloader and forget its not my 270. Maybe next time #*@!&(%#$%^Y!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntfishkill (Dec 1, 2007)

I am just starting to see some yearlings without their mothers, just wandering around. Not sure if that's a good sign or not as far as the rut goes. I haven't seen any chasing or bucks taking much interest in the does lately?   I saw a bunch of deer this morning between 8 and 9:30.  Just nothing big enough!


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 3, 2007)

Went this mornin in the wind thought since it was gonna get colder as the mornin went on they still might move and for once this year I was actually right.  I saw 6 does and a small buck.  Pretty good for a windy, miserable day.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess I am runnin this thread myself now...

No wind today!! I saw a 2 pointer (2 pts on 1 horn) come in to some doe-in-heat scent I had put out.  Saw 5 does/button heads.  Then at 8:40 I heard crashing coming toward me... A nice tall 6 pt was chasing a doe.  I hadn't seen that buck before, so I am guessing he ran her a pretty good ways.  Normally when I see a buck I know exactly which one it is because I have seen it or had trail cam pics of it.  Total of 8 deer seen and yes I am still huntin my honey hole as described earlier in the thread.  Good Luck guys!


----------



## Killer (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to my spot in the morning.  I went scouting this past weekend and walked up on 2 eight pointers and a 3 pointer.  Saw some fresh scrapes.  I usually see some good bucks this time of the year.


----------



## huntfishkill (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw the first buck chasing this afternoon. Just a little six pointer running what looked like a yearling doe. He was really focused on the doe and he wouldn't stop for anything. I yelled at him to grow a bigger rack next year and he didn't even slow down.


----------

